# Grandfather / Longcase Clock - Bridgwater Somerset Maker



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Grandfather / Longcase Clock - Bridgwater Somerset Maker*


View Advert


Hi Friends,

Looking for a Grandfather clock which has been made by someone in Bridgwater, Somerset, so looking for that engraved on the dial, a work mate is after one.

Bridgwater is quite a famous place where the Kings men battled for power back in the day, so should be a few clockmakers out there somewhere

Thank you for looking! and a big thank you to Roy!

:rltrlt: :rltrlt: :rltrlt:




*Advertiser*

harryblakes7



*Date*

23/04/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

